
Ask HN: Is there a service to exchange Bitcoins/ETHEREUM for unused gift cards - zoloateff
exchange bitcoins for unused gift cards<p>Received a $539 Nordstroms prepaid gift card as a birthday present, would like to exchange for BTC.  Never used one of these cards, but I understand I can link it to my paypal.  As much as I hate paypal+BTC, any offers? my email is hn username at google gmail service
======
gusmd
The gift card exchange subreddit might be a good starting point:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/giftcardexchange/](https://www.reddit.com/r/giftcardexchange/)

------
MichaelBurge
The last time I had to do something similar was back in early 2011(?), and I
used the #bitcoin-otc IRC channel. Got a bunch of Bitcoin for $5/each.

